# PINTOS!!



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 1, 2007)

Let's see those pintos!! For the 100th time, I wish I could post pics!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 1, 2007)

Just trying something for you.







OK. I think you can post. I just managed to post one of your cuties for you. Just right click on the photo on your website that you want to post. Then click on the little tree at the top of the window here and paste the link into the box. Voila!!

Forgot to say that when you right click on your photo choose copy picture location. Then paste that.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 1, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Just trying something for you.


Thank you!!! I don't know why I can't get it to work


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 1, 2007)

I think you jusst got it to work didn't you? I hope it helps you out.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 2, 2007)

http://geocities.com/highmeadowminis/sunda...adstogether.jpg








High Meadow Miniatures said:


> http://geocities.com/highmeadowminis/sunda...adstogether.jpg



I thought I got it working but I just tried it again it does not work   I'll keep at it



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm not sure why it isn't working for you. Here is another one of your sweeties.






OK I just PM'd you. Maybe I can help you out.

Here are pictures of my 3 pintos.

First is Peach, my 8 year old mare






Next is my 4 year old mare, Merryweather






Last but not least is my stallion, Levi


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 2, 2007)

I have 2 Many Pintos to Post lol



:


----------



## Charlene (Sep 2, 2007)

the tall and the short of it.






tuffy loves his role as big brother.


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2007)

I typically prefer solid color horses, but do own some pintos.

*Edgewood Skip To My Lou*1994 silver dapple pinto mare, hopefully in foal to DuniT






*Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope*

2002 silver dapple minimal pinto (sabino spots, blaze face, partial blue eye),

daughter of Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, hopefully in foal to DuniT






*Erica's Double Dipped*

2004 perlino pinto mare, BTU granddaughter hopefully in foal to Erica's buckskin Buckeroo son, Little Kings Big City Buck






*Erica's Sweet as Sugar*

2004 perlino pinto mare, BTU granddaughter, paternal sister to Double above






*Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse*

1999 driving gelding, our first miniature horse (purchased as a weanling)


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay I will add my Pintos



:

This is "Shiloh" She is Tobiano X Sabino

In Foal for 2008 bred to a Black & White Pinto Stallion






Then this is Sapphire She Carries Splash and Sabino

(Bad Pic I got the halter on Wrong she actually has a Short head)






Then this is Jazz and yet again the Pic makes her head look extra Long 

She is Tobiano X Sabino and she is in foal to a Cremello for next year










This is my Yearling Stud Colt "Bedivere" I believe he is a Tobiano X Sabino






and then.............



: This is my new Colt "Allure" and he comes home in 3-4 Weeks (Yippee)

He is Tobiano X Splash and he might carry Sabino as well.






Then my Other 2 (3 if you count the stallion I lost) Minis are/were Appaloosas. and Then I had a Solid Bay Gelding and he was my Only Solid lol I LOVE those Spots!!!!

I am Also Trying to buy 2 more Pinto Mares


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is my junior stallion, Mini Brooks Painted Donovan Sky, a black and white pinto with blue eyes



:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 2, 2007)

I can post pics now! Here is my palomino pinto (minamal) colt

HMM Orions Double Gold Java King






Here is my zebra dun pinto stallion

Peach Valley Johnny Come Lately






Here is my zebra dun pinto filly

HMM Komokos Awesome Blossom






Here is my black pinto mare

Cheyenne Stars






Here is my black pinto mare

Lakota Stars


----------



## Reble (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Relic (Sep 2, 2007)

under 30" broodmare


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is my chestnut pinto mare

Wild Winds Ruby Lynn






Here is my grulla pinto filly

HMM Komokos Double Dazzle






Here is my chestnut pinto mare

Peaches


----------



## chandab (Sep 2, 2007)

I have only one pinto, Honey, 12 year old black pinto (tobiano + sabino, maybe more).


----------



## River1018 (Sep 2, 2007)

One of our Pintos

Our 07 filly River Wood's Rapid Heart Beat


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 2, 2007)

I try reaaaaally hard to NOT buy any pintos... I don't like keeping the white clean and I honestly prefer solid colored horses (love blacks, will look at bays and chestnuts... the most "color" I will go for is buckskin which I just love but it has to be solid).

But, a good horse IS any color so occasionally I can't pass a horse up because of it's color. Right now I'm down to only ONE pinto, "Graham's The Big Picture" ASPC/AMHR, my 34" stallion:











Andrea


----------



## PaintedLady (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's my 27 3/4" pinto mare. She's 3 years old.






Jean


----------



## Endless (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is one of our stallions Lots of Funs Tru Rigley


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 3, 2007)

deleted


----------



## maplegum (Sep 4, 2007)

mmmorgans said:


> OK - here are a few of mine:
> 
> Misty Moon Copys Special Delivery - AMHA weanling filly
> 
> ...


----------



## whitney (Sep 4, 2007)

Fancy Star Gazer aka "Dusty"






and working.................................................


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Sep 4, 2007)

Ummm... can someone post pics of my pintos... I don't have a URL...

I'd much appricate it


----------



## George (Sep 4, 2007)

He is beautiful!!!!



MyLilShowGirl said:


> Here is my junior stallion, Mini Brooks Painted Donovan Sky, a black and white pinto with blue eyes
> 
> 
> 
> :



I see why you couldn't pass him up. He's a sharp looking horse.



disneyhorse said:


> I try reaaaaally hard to NOT buy any pintos... I don't like keeping the white clean and I honestly prefer solid colored horses (love blacks, will look at bays and chestnuts... the most "color" I will go for is buckskin which I just love but it has to be solid).
> 
> But, a good horse IS any color so occasionally I can't pass a horse up because of it's color. Right now I'm down to only ONE pinto, "Graham's The Big Picture" ASPC/AMHR, my 34" stallion:
> 
> ...


----------



## "City Slicker" (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is my Stallion, Tonto Little Man, hence the white horse shoe marking! It really catches the judges :bgrin so I've been told!


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is my 31 in Stallion.

Richlynn Shredder's Image Of Hajel





















This is his daddy Shredder.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 6, 2007)

I love all the pics! I ADORE pintos, and I think I have some nice ones, but can't post, as I am really dumb with computers, sorry.

Robin


----------



## Becky (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is just one of many pintos that I own and breed. This is Redrock Magic Maker, 30" chestnut tovero. His first Redrock foals will arrive next year and I can't wait!



:






Go here to see many more colorful pintos!

Redrock Miniature Horse Farm


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 6, 2007)

We have four pintos.

Reflections What A Star, 27.50" show mare:






Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz, 32" stallion:






Redrock C Me Now, 30.75" stallion:






Redrock Serena, 33.75" mare:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll join you,

what a beautiful group of horses everyone has here

Eagles Ring Axelrod






Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'






A&lm's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh






Wolfpens Painted Lace






Cozy corners Just gone Bananas






Squires Montana Foxy Illusion

with her filly Eagles Ring Fiesta's Gypsy dreamer


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 6, 2007)

All very beautiful.

Lori, I love them all!

Robin


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow Becky, Magic Maker has the most beautiful head! Love it.

We for some reason ended up with alot of pintos and prefer solids hummm, I will post a couple of the babies Firewaters Calisto of Olympus











Firewaters 3 Doors Down N Out


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Robin

We know you have some beautiful pinto's lets see them

Lori


----------



## drk (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a few I can post... I love the Blk/Wht pintos

My Homozygous Stallion






My Homozygous Mare











Mare






2007 Colt (for sale)






Frame Stallion






New Addition Coming Soon (Filly)






Diane


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 7, 2007)

All our minis are pintos, registered with PtHA (and AMHA, & AMHR too). I have trouble posting photos, but here is our 2 year old stallion SRF Buckshot:






The rest can be seen at www.ontargetminiatures.com


----------



## twister (Sep 7, 2007)

River1018 said:


> One of our Pintos
> 
> Our 07 filly River Wood's Rapid Heart Beat


I love this filly, her head, her neck and her long legs





She is beautiful

Yvonne


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 7, 2007)

Diane, I love all your black pintos!! Ya sure you don't NEED a sorrel pinto, I've got lots of them to trade ya! LOL!!!!

Lori, I love Lace

Robin


----------



## drk (Sep 7, 2007)

RobinRTrueJoy said:


> Diane, I love all your black pintos!! Ya sure you don't NEED a sorrel pinto, I've got lots of them to trade ya! LOL!!!!
> 
> Lori, I love Lace
> 
> Robin


Hi Robin... Thank You !! I love those Blk/Wht pinto's and Appys. If I don't stop buying them I'll need to get rid of a few...LOL :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Diane


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 7, 2007)

We love lace too Robin she is 32" and a black homozygous mare

here are 2 of her foals

05' * "Smokin'"*






and 07' * "Axel"*


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 7, 2007)

beautiful foals, Lace is a treasure!

Robin


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 8, 2007)

I kinda like this pinto....meet Paches he loves to stretch.


----------



## REO (Sep 8, 2007)

Pintos are my favorite! I'm afraid you'll have to go to my website to see mine. We have 24 pintos, too many to post!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 12, 2007)

REO(Robin) You are such a showoff!!!( Kidding)!!!! You know I adore your Lotto and all his mares!!!!

Hugs,

Robin


----------



## REO (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you {{{Robin}}}



:

Robin too


----------



## Leeana (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll post two of mine





Streaker (GreenCreek Ima Rowdy Streaker), suckling colt.






Coco


----------



## SirenFarms (Sep 12, 2007)

one pinto





Dell Teras Long Term #2

Silver dapple splash tovero gelding


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 12, 2007)

lol Robin, I LOVE your pintos & what a great website you have!! I adore your palomino pinto mare



: Lotto is gorgeous too



:


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 13, 2007)

Casi






Ruby






Tracker






And Tucker











Plus my pony, Calista






Jessi


----------

